# Battle for Salvation 40K GT 1850/X-WING/Malifaux October 9-11 Nyack NY Palisades Mall



## zedsdead

]The BFS Gaming Club is proud to announce the 6th annual Battle for Salvation! This year’s dates are October 9-11 (Columbus Day Weekend). In 2015, we have increased the size for both X-Wing and Malifaux which were huge successes in their debuts last year. Finally, we expect the Warhammer 40K GT to be better than ever. There will be thousands of dollars in prize support, raffles, and as always, the Champion will take home coveted BFS Slayer Sword! 

This is an ETC points Qualifyer and ITC points are earned. 


Points 1,850pts


Nova list building


FW is going to be allowed (following NOVA restrictions so still 0-1)


Exception to Nova will be 1 WK or 1 IK will be allowed using NOVA D- weapon rules.


No FW SH/GC allowed.


Missions 1-3 will be used. 


1 change to FAQ will be only one flicker jump for Warp Spiders per shooting phase. 


All other NOVA rules Apply.


Missions and FAQ: http://www.battleforsalvation.com/tournament-rules/ 

For more details for the individual events, check out http://www.battleforsalvation.com and like our club’s Facebook page facebook.com/battleforsalvation 

Tickets are on sale NOW ! Be sure to purchase your tickets and reserve hotel rooms if needed. 

See you in October, 

Bob Sinnott, Ed Miller, and John De La Rosa 

BFS TO’s


----------

